# Black Forest Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/3 lbs potates cut into cubes
1/3 cup of cider vinegar
2 tblsp olive oil
2 tblsp water
1/4 tsp of pepper
1 cup of diced red delicious apple
1 lb of light polish sausage sliced
1 can (10 oz) sauerkraut rinsed and drained thoroughly
1/4 cup sliced green onions
1/4 cup of chopped parsley
salt to taste

In a 2 qt saucepan over medium heat cook potatoes covered in 2 inches of boilng water until tender about 12 mins and drain. Meanwhile in a large bowl wisk together vinegar, oil, water and pepper. Mix in apples. In a large nonsticl skillet over medium heat tos and brown sausage for 10 mins. Removed and drain grease. Add potatoes, sauerkraut, onions, parsley and sausage to apple mixture and toss gently. Season with salt.


----------

